
Photo Sharing Server Photwo Launches - Easiest I've Seen To-Date  - buckpost
http://www.centernetworks.com/photwo-photo-sharing-launches#comment-61197
======
ivankirigin
Easiest would be a wifi-enabled SD card that knew your flickr credentials and
auto-uploaded everything.

